# Black water? What is it?



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I came home from my weeklong vacation and found that one of my tanks had gone completely black. I had about 2" of visibility or so. The tank smelled to high heaven like something had died and was decomposing. When I pumped out the tank to nuke the thing, the black particles were noticable. They blacked out the bottom of a white 5gal bucket with about 1 to 2 gallons of water in it. 

I've looked around, and I couldn't find anything about black water.

Now, I had a similar problem for the past month with the smell and a severe problem with white water. However, after several 90% water changes, it appeared to be on its way back to normal right before I left for vacation. I don't think the fish or plants were fed during this time, other than the DIY CO2. 

Any ideas?

For what it's worth, the tank has been broken down, bleached, and is being rebuilt currently. I always hated the metallic green and blue gravel that I had in there for the past few years.

-Dustin


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

i had this a couple of years ago but i never did find found out what it was


----------

